#  Krankheiten >   Geschwollene Lymphknoten im Halsbereich >

## Mario

Hallo,
Vor ca. einem halben Jahr habe ich bemerkt dass ich im oberen Halsbereich auf der rechten Seite einen geschwollen Lymphknoten habe.
 Nach einiger Zeit bin ich dann auch zum Arzt, der meinte ich solle mir keine Sorgen es sei schon nichts schlimmes. Nun ist einige Zeit vergangen und es sind auf der selben Seite mittlerweile insgesamt 3 geschwollene Lymphknoten.
 Als ich dies bemerkte bin ich wieder zum Arzt. Ich bekam Blut abgenommen und das Ergebnis war, dass die Anzahl meiner Leukozyten leicht erhöht ist (in einem Bereich zwischen 13 und 15), ansonsten aber alles normal ist. Mein Arzt verschrieb mir daraufhin Antibiotika, die ich eine Woche einnahm.
 Daraufhin wurde mir wieder Blut abgenommen. Das Ergebniss war dass die Leukozyten leicht gefallen sind, aber immer noch nicht im normalen Bereich sind. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab ansonsten keinerlei Beschwerden, Schmerzen oder ähnliches nur ein bisschen Sodbrennen in den letzten Tagen, aber bin ansonsten topfit.
 Nun meinte der Arzt ich solle in einem Monat nochmal Blut abnehmen lassen. Insgesamt wirkte er jedoch ein bisschen ratlos und ich mache mir einfach Sorgen, was das sein könnte.

----------


## dreamchaser

Beobachte einfach die Lymphknoten über die Zeit. Wenn sie sich vergrößern, dann such deinen Arzt sofort auf, ggf. muss man dann einen Lymphknoten rausnehmen und feingeweblich untersuchen. Wenn sich nichts verändert und es dir weiter gut geht, dann geh zu der angegebenen Zeit wieder zu deinem Arzt, der das Ganze ja gut beobachtet.

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo, ich habe auch ein änliches problem aber erst seit ca 2 wochen...
ich habe am Hals auch einen lympfknoten leicht angeschwollen aber weiter unten auch knötchen es tut zwar nur manchmal und nur ganz leicht weh aber es ist halt unangenehm... was könnte das sein? war schon beim Hausarzt soll wieder kommen wenn es sich nich ändert,und viel salbeitee trinken wovon es schlimmer wird  :Smiley:  
lg saphira

----------


## janos

Hallo, ich hatte bzw. habe ein ähnliches Problem. Anfang Dezember 2009 habe ich rechts am Hals einen schmerzlosen Lymphknoten entdeckt. Als er Ende 2009 noch nicht war, hat mich mein HNO-Arzt ins Krankenhaus überwiesen. Der dortige Oberarzt hat mit Hilfe einer besonderen Ultraschalluntersuchung festgestellt, dass ich sowohl rechts als auch links am Hals geschwollenen Lymphknoten habe. Die Blutuntersuchung hat eine erhöhte Blutsenkung ergeben. Lt. Blutsenkung eine mittelschwere Entzündung. Der Internist hat mir aber dringend empfohlen, einen Lymphknoten herausnehmen zu lassen und auf Krebs untersuchen zu lassen. Gemacht, getan. Negativer Befund. Jetzt soll ich noch einmal zur Nachuntersuchung, um festzustellen, ob die Blutwerte wieder im Normalbereich sind und ob die Knoten geschrumpft sind. 
War ganz schön stressig. Wenn ein Knoten ohne offensichtliche Grunderkrankung länger als 1 Monat vorhanden ist, dann sollte eine Biopsie vorgenommen werden. Das weiß ich inzwischen nach zahlreichen Gesprächen mit Ärzten. 
Einfach machen lassen, die Narbe am Hals sind auch schon wieder ganz gut aus.

----------


## Tuscany

Ich würde zum Homöopathen gehen, der verordnet dann oft nebenwirkungsfrei Tuberculinum -Globuli. Die kranken Kassen  wie die BKK´s und Secuvita übernehmen inzwischen die Kosten. Die Kasse muss einen Kassenarzt-Homöopathie-Vertag geschlossen haben, also nachfragen!
Ein Lmyphknoten ist eine Art Filter. Was passiert, wenn ich am Auto den Filter ausbaue unsd weiter fahre? 
T

----------


## Mirisfad

Wie sieht es denn mit den Zähnen auf den Seiten, wo der/die Lymphknoten geschwollen sind, aus? Gibt es da evtl. Entzündungen, Wurzelbehandlungen, überkronte Zähne usw.? 
Gruss,
M.

----------


## Christiane

> Ich würde zum Homöopathen gehen, der verordnet dann oft nebenwirkungsfrei Tuberculinum -Globuli. 
> T

 Lass dich aber vorher gegen Tbc impfen *kopfschüttel*
Und wenn man den "Filter Lymphknoten" entfernt, ist das eben nicht so wie beim Auto. Das Lymphsystem hat so viele davon, dass die anderen die Funktion problemlos übernehmen.

----------


## Tuscany

Ich empfehle, zum ausgebildeten  Klass. Homöopathen zu gehen. Deine Antwort zeigt mir, dass Du von Klassischer Homöopathie keine Ahnung hast.
Es hat nichts mit TBC zu tun. 
Wegschneiden beseitigt nie die Ursache, da kannste den Kopf schütteln so viel Du willst.
Poliposis nasi wachsen oft schneller, als sie operiert werden können, lach! 
T 
Polyposis nasi = Nasenpolypen meine ich als Beispiel

----------


## Saphira22

Habt vielen Danke,ich muss morgen nochmal zum Hausarzt mal sehen was er dann sagt ausser trink Salbeitee  :Smiley:  
war nicht wirklich eine hilfe von ihm  :Smiley: )

----------


## dreamchaser

Lymphknotenvergrößerungen treten vor allem bei entzündlichen Reaktionen in deren Abflussbereich auf, deshalb wird hierauf auch zunächst geachtet. Wenn jedoch nach einer bestimmten Zeit der Lymphknoten weiterhin groß ist, ggf. sogar weiter gewachsen ist und man keinen Fokus für eine Entzündung findet, dann sollte man unbedingt auch eine Probe nehmen lassen, also einen Lymphknoten (man hat ja tausende, kann also einen entbehren) herausnehmen lassen und feingeweblich untersuchen lassen. Denn es gibt mehrere verschiedene Arten des sog. "Lymphdrüsenkrebs" (Lymphome), die evtl. auch hochaggressiv sein können und daher rasch behandelt werden müssen!!! Und eine Art dieser Lymphome kommt vor allem bei jungen Menschen vor (bevor hier wieder jemand Krebs nur mit hohem Alter verbindet).
Wenn die feingewebliche Untersuchunge dann unauffällig ist, dann kann wer will auch gerne Globuli einwerfen - das ist Ansichtssache und kann jeder machen wie er will. Aber m.E. ist eine vernünftige Abklärung zunächst erforderlich, bzw. sollte durch die "Therapie" mit Globuli die weitere Abklärung nicht verschlafen werden.

----------


## Tuscany

> Lass dich aber vorher gegen Tbc impfen *kopfschüttel*
> Und wenn man den "Filter Lymphknoten" entfernt, ist das eben nicht so wie beim Auto. Das Lymphsystem hat so viele davon, dass die anderen die Funktion problemlos übernehmen.

 
Na, dann wundere ich mich aber, weshalb Frauen nach Brustamputation Lymphschwellungen bekommen und diesen häßlichen Armstrumpf tragen müssen.
Ist dann wohl doch nicht, so, dass die vielen andern die Funktion problemlos übernehmen?
Uns, weshalb geht man dazu über bei Brustkrebs nur noch den Wächterlymphknoten zu entfernen und nicht mehr diesen massiven Eingriff durchzuführen?

----------


## Tuscany

> Lymphknotenvergrößerungen treten vor allem bei entzündlichen Reaktionen in deren Abflussbereich auf, deshalb wird hierauf auch zunächst geachtet. Wenn jedoch nach einer bestimmten Zeit der Lymphknoten weiterhin groß ist, ggf. sogar weiter gewachsen ist und man keinen Fokus für eine Entzündung findet, dann sollte man unbedingt auch eine Probe nehmen lassen, also einen Lymphknoten (man hat ja tausende, kann also einen entbehren) herausnehmen lassen und feingeweblich untersuchen lassen. Denn es gibt mehrere verschiedene Arten des sog. "Lymphdrüsenkrebs" (Lymphome), die evtl. auch hochaggressiv sein können und daher rasch behandelt werden müssen!!! Und eine Art dieser Lymphome kommt vor allem bei jungen Menschen vor (bevor hier wieder jemand Krebs nur mit hohem Alter verbindet).
> Wenn die feingewebliche Untersuchunge dann unauffällig ist, dann kann wer will auch gerne Globuli einwerfen - das ist Ansichtssache und kann jeder machen wie er will. Aber m.E. ist eine vernünftige Abklärung zunächst erforderlich, bzw. sollte durch die "Therapie" mit Globuli die weitere Abklärung nicht verschlafen werden.

  
Vielleicht sollte man dann auch mal den Abfluss verbessern? Das geht u.a mit Schwingen auf dem Trampolin oder mit Lymphomyosot. 
Wenn der Abfluss man verstopft ist.....  
Baue ich dann gleich den Filter für immer aus? 
Ich würde mich eher fragen, was ist die Ursache, aber bitte doch nicht immer gleich Krebsangst schüren.. Davon scheinen ja ganze Ärztegruppen zu leben.

----------


## dreamchaser

Lies bitte meine Beitrag ab der ersten Zeile und kommentiere ihn dann. Da steht nämlich, dass Lymphknotenschwellungen meistens durch Infekte vorkommen als Reaktion. 
Es gibt übrigens einen Unterschied, ob man einen einzelnen Lymphknoten zur Probengewinnung (denn davon war hier die Rede) herausnimmt, oder ob man eine radikale Lymphknotendissektion bei einem bösartigen Tumor durchführt. Und beim Herausnehmen eines einzelnen Lymphknoten schwillt kein Arm an, denn da sind genug andere.
Bist du denn dann auch ein Verfechter, dass entzündete Mandeln oder der Blinddarm auch drin bleiben müssen :Huh?:  Das sind nämlich auch Teile des Immunsystems und die sind ja wirklich nur einmal da...

----------


## Tuscany

Ich würde schon versuchen, vollständig zu bleiben bis zum bitteren Ende.
Ja, klar, tragen die Frauen nicht den schönen Armstrumpf, weil 1 Lymphknoten entnommen wurde. 
Manche Sachen sind sinnvoll, müssen auch  manchmal operiert werden, aber oft  wird herausgenommen weil es "gerade Mode "  ist. ( OP nach Dr. Halsted und Co.)  
Neigen denn Ärzte gern dazu Körperteile zu entfernen die doppelt da sind? 
Da hatte ich ja Glück, dass bei der Sinusitis, die ich früher hatte, die Nase nur 1x vorhanden ist. Ha! 
Ich glaube, auch Ärzte haben am meisten  selber Angst vor Krebs und so könnte ja jeder Lymphknoten bösartig sein.
Und dann sterben auch Komplementärmedizier wie Dr. Wöppel und Dr. Hager selber an Krebs - funktioniert das also auch nicht?!

----------


## dreamchaser

Leider verstehe ich deinen Beitrag nicht ganz. Und wenn du versucht hast, etwas Lustiges zu schreiben - es ist dir nicht gelungen!!!! 
Im übrigen kommt der Patient zum Arzt, weil er sich wegen etwas Sorgen macht. Und dann muss man eben mit demjenigen besprechen, wie das weitere Vorgehen ist. Und wenn ein Befund da bleibt und den Patienten beunruhigt (und sich eine endgültige Sicherheit nur durch eine feingewebliche Untersuchung schaffen lässt) dann kann man ihm anbieten/raten den Lymphknoten zu entfernen. Ob der Patient in eine Operation einwilligt ist ihm selbst überlassen (gilt im Übrigen auch für Tumoroperationen). 
Ich selbst bin gar kein Chirurg, ich schneide also gar nichts raus  :laughter01:  . Für Operationen gibt es ganz klare Kriterien, die erfüllt sein müssen, damit man sie durchführt. Und ob und was operiert wird, entscheidet letztendlich der Patient. So akzeptiere ich beispielsweise auch, wenn jemand Globuli nimmt, denn jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben (solange ich es nicht machen muss - jeder ist selbst für sich verantwortlich).

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin schon 2x beim Hausarzt gewesen eben weil ich mir so langsam sorgen gemacht habe,das ergebnis war leider nicht ganz zufriedenstellend.Er hat mich nur abgetastet(nicht mal ganz) und in den Hals geschaut,daraufhin verschrieb er mir eine spülung.Das war mir etwas wenig...Darum habe ich für morgen einen Termin beim HNO gemacht.Ich habe natürlich riesen bammel davor  :Smiley:  und das Wort KRH allein macht mir totale panik,ich werde egal was ist keine OP durchführen lassen...

----------


## dreamchaser

@saphira22
Ich drück dir die Daumen - meistens sind die Lymphknoten ja doch durch Entzündungen (auch wenn sie schon zurückliegen) vergrößert. Und natürlich entscheidest nur du, wie weit die Diagnostik durchgeführt wird. Ich habe schon Fälle gesehen, wo eine OP geplant war, die ein Patient nicht wollte und im Nachhinein kam dann raus, dass er nur einen Virusinfekt hatte. Also ist der Eingriff durch weiteres Abwarten überflüssig geworden - und solange die Größe stabil ist besteht ja auch kein Grund zur Panik.

----------

